# Mixing CADPAT and Civvies



## MeatheadMick (11 Oct 2012)

So searching the threads I've found discussion on wearing of the CTS Small pack for the LCF and that although it looked dumb, it was technically acceptable by the dress regs. It made me think of a topic I'm interested in hearing what you all have to say, and it didn't appear to me as it's been previously discussed. As always, mods let me know if I'm in the wrong and feel free to direct me to the thread, and/or merge.

We all know that mixing a uniform item and civilian clothing is a no-brainer no-go. How about wearing a civilian item that just happens to be CADPAT?  I recall, very early in my military career, I decided to purchase a CPGear hoodie/wind breaker that was CADPAT, and like most 17 year olds, thought it was awesome.  As was discussed in the smallpack thread, I found out when wearing it in public, (on a base no less, being a base brat) that you attract a lot of attention. I was in the process of being semi-jacked up when I gave the defense it was not an issued piece of kit I was wearing. I was given the "you look ridiculous" stare down/shake of the head and I honestly never wore the damn thing again.

I have recently acquired a CADPAT puffy jacket for the field during those chilly mornings, and I almost wish it wasn't CADPAT as it is the most comfortable damn jacket I've ever worn. Being a non-issued item (with no military insignia, and the civilian designer's logo on it) it would not be against the regs to wear it with civs. I don't because of the above example mind you, however if I did, this time it has absolutely jack shit with LCF, and all about comfort.

Interested in anyone else's opinions in the matter.


----------



## MikeL (11 Oct 2012)

As long as it is not a military issue item,  you can wear it when ever.  Would wearing a CADPAT jacket, hoody, etc in civvies look dumb/out of place,  IMO yes.  If you want a jacket or hoody for civvie wear,  go to the store and buy a civvie one.


----------



## Ostrozac (11 Oct 2012)

Probably depends on your neighbourhood and context more than anything. I live in a dense urban neighbourhood, and today I saw a guy walking down the street in a rainstorm wearing jeans and an old British Army DPM rain jacket. He didn't look out of place. Similarly, when I lived out east, when me and the guys would go bird hunting we would sometimes stop by a truck stop for a bite to eat -- all of us dressed like some kind of third world militia -- but no one would bat an eye during hunting season.

If you were to show up at a job interview wearing a Cadpat puffy jacket -- that might be a different story.

But like the man says in Die Hard "We could talk about men's fashion all day!"


----------



## chrisf (11 Oct 2012)

Shortly before they started issuing the small packs, I bought a nice tactical tailor small pack...

I originally ordered it in cadpat, but then changed my mind, and had them ship it to me in OD.

Best decision ever, it was an awesome pack, and I can use it for everything. It's still an "army" backpack, but less blatent. 

Attracts a lot less attention.


----------



## Haggis (11 Oct 2012)

MPMick said:
			
		

> I have recently acquired a CADPAT puffy jacket for the field during those chilly mornings, and I almost wish it wasn't CADPAT as it is the most comfortable damn jacket I've ever worn. Being a non-issued item (with no military insignia, and the civilian designer's logo on it) it would not be against the regs to wear it with civs. I don't because of the above example mind you, however if I did, this time it has absolutely jack crap with LCF, and all about comfort.



Speaking as an RSM (because I am one) there are two issues here.  First, I envy you your comfy CADPAT puffy jacket and would have no issues with you wearing it in the field under the provisions that the outer layer of your uniform is issue (e.g. wear it under your CADPAT shirt) and if you ruin it, we will not replace it for you.

Second, there are no legal issues with you wearing "CADPAT coloured" clothing items with civvies, as long as they are not provided by Her Majesty.  I may not like it, but I have to accept it.  You, however, also have to accept to live with my disapproving glare when I see you in CIVPAT downtown.


----------



## MeatheadMick (12 Oct 2012)

Like I said, I don't think I'd ever feel comfortable wearing it in public, especially since if I saw someone doing the same I would give the appropriate amount of heckling and no less.  I'm just playing devil's advocate here and am genuinely interested in hearing everyone's opinion.  



			
				Haggis said:
			
		

> (snip)...disapproving glare when I see you in CIVPAT downtown.



CIVPAT is an awesome term that I have never heard before, you my good sir have milpoints inbound 

Now here's another one... since it is getting quite cold now, I am noticing a lot of guys wearing the snugpak into the gym, no one bats an eye of course, do you figure a CADPAT jacket would have the same reaction, or rather lack thereof?

_Into_ the gym I should stress, not _in_ the gym.


----------

